# My Baby Is Done



## tony929292 (Nov 25, 2005)

AFTER 3 MONTHS 3000 DOLLARS PLUS  3PSU 2 MOBOS AND A TON OF CHECKING TRACKING NUMBERS FOR EVEY PART IN THE CASE  EXCEPT  DISC DRIVE (REUSED THOSE BOTH UNDER A YEAR OLD) ITS DONE FINALLY  THANK GOD WHAT A RELEIF  http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=6727


my system
p4 660 artic silver 5 tt big typoon  (oc 4.32)
asus p5n32 sli (sli 2x16)
aspire 680 watt psu
4gb ocz 5400 gold  (oc 699  4-4-4-8)
x-fi fetal1ty card
hp 640 and plextor px 716
areogate3 fan controller
2 80gb wd rapotors (raid 0)  1 80gb mator
3 usb 3 firewire card (for bluetooth on inside case)
1 bfg 7800 gt oc for now but....(oc 480-1.5 mhz)
15 lcd sony hp allinone1350


BTW IT STILL GOING TO GET ANOTHER BFG 7800GT OC  I MEAN I GOT THE asus p5n32 sli DELUXE


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Nov 25, 2005)

So, is it a boy or a girl?
He or she should perform pretty well, and pretty damn well once you upgrade to SLI.

When will we see benchmarks?


----------



## tony929292 (Nov 25, 2005)

goto the case gallery


----------

